# Free 2011 Martin Archery Laura Francese Calendar. No Way! Way.



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

very nice


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

E-mail sent, thanks.
Don.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Email Sent.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm #5


----------



## JPW77 (Jan 26, 2004)

Email Sent!!!!!!


----------



## boarman1 (Jul 20, 2008)

email sent.


----------



## archer1914 (Oct 13, 2007)

email sent


----------



## martinarchery27 (Mar 10, 2005)

i tired to send email but it says invaild email y


----------



## 88notchback (Jan 16, 2007)

Done!


----------



## dave308 (Sep 16, 2006)

Awesome, thank you :teeth:


----------



## Mortyski (Jun 9, 2010)

*e-mail sent*

thank you!


----------



## Stump Shooter (Apr 13, 2006)

No spamming or schilling my name and address. Ok....Deal? :shade:


----------



## Mule Feathers (Dec 30, 2010)

*E-mail sent.*


----------



## WheelinArcher (Feb 5, 2008)

email sent...my sons gonna love it!


----------



## 3994555 (Apr 2, 2009)

email sent, thank you


----------



## BBD08 (Nov 18, 2010)

email sent


----------



## PLINKING.40 (Mar 4, 2010)

Email sent, gona look good on the man cave wall....Thanks for you sacrifice


----------



## onebadmutt (Feb 12, 2007)

Sent mine


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## Speedykills (Apr 16, 2010)

On the way................


----------



## CONFIRMMED KILL (Sep 20, 2005)

Sent


----------



## Fishman1113 (Jan 25, 2011)

Sent, thanks.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Email sent!! Thanks!


----------



## walleyehunter78 (Dec 8, 2009)

email sent, thanks


----------



## Stingray102 (Jan 2, 2011)

Email sent. Thanks!!!


----------



## 1Hole Wunder (Feb 26, 2008)

E-Mail Sent


----------



## Iron Mike (Oct 15, 2007)

:wink:My wife agrees that Laura is Hawt.


----------



## BlacktailBryan (Aug 12, 2010)

Sent!


----------



## sir buckwheat (Mar 21, 2007)

Hope I made it in time....:teeth:


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

sent, thank you


----------



## glock-cop (Apr 7, 2010)

it won't let me send, my life is coming to an end lol


----------



## tjb50cal (Jul 5, 2010)

email sent. thanks for the offer.


----------



## blasterak (Aug 21, 2008)

email sent. THANKS!


----------



## extreme (Mar 8, 2006)

thanks


----------



## 628 (Jan 12, 2011)

Woohoo!!! My wife is gonna HATE it!!! :banana:


----------



## Dylanl (May 14, 2010)

E-mail sent. Thank you!


----------



## bearleft (Jan 29, 2010)

Email sent. Thank you!


----------



## markbrit (Dec 17, 2010)

sent, thanks


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Only 396 views when I sent my e-mail, so even if everyone who opened the thread wants one, I guess I''m in. Thanks


----------



## hooktc (Jul 23, 2009)

Email sent
Thanks


----------



## Scoutll (Dec 18, 2008)

email sent! Thank you.


----------



## Jayhawk (Nov 1, 2004)

Keeps kicking back my email


----------



## PASSTHROUGH (May 21, 2002)

I'll be talking with Laura in person tomorrow night. People in Minnesota and western Wisconsin...PM me to find out how you can meet Laura on Saturday the 5th and maybe get a calendar if you miss out on this great deal and possibly get it signed to boot.

Glen


----------



## SC Reezen (Jul 24, 2009)

Email Sent..


----------



## NJScotty8 (Jun 12, 2005)

Sent!


----------



## dhanames (Aug 30, 2010)

Email sent ..


----------



## RickinMo (Nov 14, 2002)

E-Mail sent


----------



## dhanames (Aug 30, 2010)

The email I sent bounced back ,,, I will try again


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Email sent!


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

done


----------



## Haywire1014 (Mar 24, 2006)

Email on the way.


----------



## shawn13 (Nov 22, 2010)

E mail sent..
Thanks 
Shawn


----------



## alphamaxhunter (Jan 24, 2010)

Got mine at ATA for free. Thanks anyways.


----------



## klbass (Sep 12, 2010)

E-mail sent. Thanks!


----------



## Z-MAN (Jan 25, 2004)

Thanks for the free offer.


----------



## smh4x4 (Oct 14, 2008)

email sent


----------



## sniperjim (Aug 28, 2010)

got mine in too, I shoot a Martin!


----------



## cleggy (Aug 26, 2006)

email on its way. Where in MN is she going to be?


----------



## 4TRACKS (Feb 21, 2007)

:mg: Sure , Thanks,,,,


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

Email sent...


----------



## terryracing86 (Nov 18, 2006)

email sent, hope there are still some available


----------



## Forgehunter (Jun 17, 2009)

email sent.... crossing fingers


----------



## mountainman_wv (Jan 26, 2006)

same here, fingers crossed


----------



## BRUKSHOT (Jul 8, 2010)

E-Mail sent! Thank You. Bruk.


----------



## JDS-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

Only 67 replies? :set1_thinking:


----------



## MD Archer (Apr 3, 2006)

I really, really, really, really hope I am within the first 500!


----------



## frankensteel (Apr 5, 2006)

Just sent my request!


----------



## Carolinaboy32 (Sep 29, 2010)

Just sent mine


----------



## trheebs (Apr 3, 2003)

Had to wait till I got home, but hopefully I will be in time.


----------



## lunkerbuster (Aug 25, 2006)

tried twice and my emails won't go through.DANG IT!


----------



## bow_hunter44 (Apr 20, 2007)

I sent my e-mail - I was the first one, I could tell as after I checked the thread the number of views was one (1). Sent my e-mail, went to work, came back to a 'mailer-demon/delivery failure'. Bummer!


----------



## lunkerbuster (Aug 25, 2006)

i think my last one went thru but i doubt i was one of the first 500.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

Any left? :dontknow:


----------



## tretch (Nov 30, 2010)

email sent


----------



## Keesey (Oct 20, 2009)

email sent


----------



## wrjones (Jan 16, 2009)

heres hopeing email sent


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

I hope my E-mails sent right...I couldn't figure it out....I had to have my Daughter do it.......:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## vettelt11992 (Dec 19, 2008)

bow_hunter44 said:


> I sent my e-mail - I was the first one, I could tell as after I checked the thread the number of views was one (1). Sent my e-mail, went to work, came back to a 'mailer-demon/delivery failure'. Bummer!


I just found out i had the same problem, i sent mine when there was 57 views on this thread, figured i would get one, not now... Sucks...


----------



## SCAmmo (Feb 11, 2009)

Email sent :banana:


----------



## buck knife (Mar 1, 2004)

email sent,cool offer!


----------



## PAdude (Aug 28, 2006)

My email was rejected too! Bummer.


----------



## JavelinaHunter (Aug 23, 2007)

I think I got mine thru on the second attempt. Man oh man, I sure hope so!!


----------



## Illyan (Feb 4, 2008)

Mail sent


----------



## iammarty (Dec 29, 2010)

Mail sent


----------



## buckrunner34 (Oct 13, 2009)

Sent


----------



## gdcpony (Oct 16, 2007)

Sent I will have it sent to my home address even though it would be great out here!


----------



## SHAKEANDSHOOT (Sep 22, 2010)

Done!


----------



## wisecane (Mar 9, 2009)

Sent!


----------



## bearcarnage (Jan 13, 2011)

Email sent....hope im not too late.....


----------



## mainehunt (Sep 11, 2006)

bearcarnage said:


> Email sent....hope im not too late.....


Me too


Kev
<><


----------



## hartzell932 (Nov 25, 2010)

Email sent Thanks!!!!!


----------



## ManHunterUSMC (Sep 13, 2010)

E-mail sent~!~ Can I get two?


----------



## donphelps (Mar 9, 2007)

e mail sent when will we know when 500 have entered?


----------



## ks_coh (Nov 7, 2009)

Email sent.


----------



## Agent Mulder (May 29, 2010)

email sent


----------



## salty444 (Dec 16, 2006)

Same here....email sent and thank you....hell maybe ill even buy a martin bow for u guys being so generous


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I sent my e-mail yesterday and it got rejected.


----------



## animal killer (Sep 16, 2009)

email has been sent


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

Sent. Thanks.


----------



## bluelund79 (Aug 12, 2008)

Heck, if I am not one of the 1st 500, bill me! Email was sent this am...


----------



## ohiostate (Mar 28, 2009)

email sent thanks WORM WORM


----------



## AT News (Jun 5, 2009)

I'll let you know when we get to 500. There should be no reason to get your e-mail rejected. Please try again if your e-mail didn't go through.

AT News


----------



## aussi bob (Jul 18, 2006)

hi will you ship to australia


----------



## Beleg (Jan 17, 2003)

email sent


----------



## PArcheryhunter (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## Iron Mike (Oct 15, 2007)

aussi bob said:


> hi will you ship to australia


If they won't; ask nicely and have them send two to me and I'll mail you one.

My best bud is and Aussie waiting on his Canadian Citizenship and ships stuff back and forth from with his folks all the time, I'm sure one more item in the box won't break the bank.:smile:


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

mainehunt said:


> Me too
> 
> 
> Kev
> <><



Me tooooo, hey Kev empty your inbox its full! :tongue::wink:


----------



## antlerfreak79 (Feb 2, 2011)

hopefully my email went through


----------



## canny (Jan 27, 2009)

sent


----------



## gdcpony (Oct 16, 2007)

I hope mine went through! I don't get failure notices most of the time on this dang comp!


----------



## cobowhunter1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Email sent !! Thanks


----------



## Martin Hunter (Mar 16, 2008)

E-mail sent, thanks, can't wait.


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

..better late than never!!!


----------



## IBM (May 15, 2004)

Meet Laura at kentucky ASA very friendly young lady.

Thanks IBM


----------



## MDUDE55 (Jul 31, 2010)

email sent


----------



## Allen Tosh (Jan 21, 2011)

email sent


----------



## Ichabodcrane (Sep 4, 2010)

Sent


----------



## rmadduxjr (Jul 20, 2007)

Great give-away. Thank you! Email sent.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2011)

Email sent


----------



## rslscobra (Jan 23, 2006)

Darn it! Send email and received a "Failure Notice." Resent and same thing! Now what!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## delmarduck (Dec 23, 2007)

Very nice!!


----------



## punkcat (Jul 5, 2009)

I don't need the calendar, can I just have Laura for a couple of hours?:tongue:


----------



## legquiver (Jan 19, 2011)

email sent...Thanks


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

Email Sent!

Thanks!


----------



## txhunt (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm In!!


----------



## MOA (Jan 22, 2011)

E-mail sent.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

I got the same thing, after a couple of times I just gave up. Even tried to send a pm here and the person who started this thread doesn't accept pm's!


----------



## FAT DADDY (Dec 9, 2006)

E MAIL sent thanks FAT DADDY


----------



## BuckmasterBen (Oct 22, 2010)

Email Sent


----------



## drm11900 (Dec 31, 2009)

Welp I haven't heard anything about this being over yet so crossing my fingers and hoping I'm not to late. 
Laura's great. Met her last year at the Iowa Deer Classic. She was workin the booth, smiling and making time for every one that stopped by. She's a class act in my book.


----------



## JPW77 (Jan 26, 2004)

Does anyone know if these have started shipping yet?


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

JPW77 said:


> Does anyone know if these have started shipping yet?



:dontknow:


----------



## Doubledroptine4 (Jan 25, 2009)

Sent thank you


----------



## Reeder_Axe6 (Dec 25, 2010)

tried sending it 3 times, got a failure notice.


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

email sent.


----------



## killerinstinct1 (Jan 27, 2011)

Email sent. Thanks!!!!


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

Email sent

thank you


----------



## Archer 1 (Feb 10, 2005)

I'm in.E-mail sent.


----------



## rdhj (Dec 29, 2010)

email sent..thanks


----------



## rdhj (Dec 29, 2010)

whats the deal... i sent an email from my yahoo account and i got a mail demon notice saying its not deliverable...tried it again and the same thing...am i missing something


----------



## WNYArrowSlinger (Jan 27, 2010)

Sweet...Hope I get one so I know when its hunting season :wink::wink:


----------



## Doubledroptine4 (Jan 25, 2009)

Yes I would love 1 please E-Mail addy [email protected]

Send to 

J.T. Masonry 
N5528 Meadowlark Rd 
Sheboygan Fall WI 53085

Thank You


----------



## e-manhunt (Sep 14, 2004)

I am not going to risk my wife making me sleep in the garage.


----------



## mikecs4life (Sep 13, 2009)

email sent. Thanks!!!


----------



## rdhj (Dec 29, 2010)

rdhj said:


> whats the deal... i sent an email from my yahoo account and i got a mail demon notice saying its not deliverable...tried it again and the same thing...am i missing something


well, i guess i'll put my addy in here if you guess are checking this 

Robert Hall
13 Elder Ave
Browns Mills, NJ 08015


----------



## rslscobra (Jan 23, 2006)

Guys, I finally was able to get an email through. When using my Yahoo email I got Failure Notice.

I then created a GMAIL email account and it went through with that address! So you guys my want to try that!

Good Luck!


----------



## wicked251 (May 11, 2005)

Email sent, Thanks!


----------



## DWarcher (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm in!


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

sent


----------



## JOSEPH1 (Jun 30, 2006)

got mine sent today


----------



## Reezenator (Feb 9, 2009)

sent


----------



## gharm63 (Aug 17, 2010)

I sent my request.


----------



## MBXXX (Feb 25, 2010)

sent....thanks!


----------



## Tribute2007 (Jan 30, 2007)

Has anyone recieved a calander yet? I requested one the first day they opened the thread and havent seen it.


----------



## ohiostate (Mar 28, 2009)

maybe they come up with this B.S to sell are email???? a MOD needs to look it to this???? maybe a serial killer???? did TED BUNDY have kids??? thanks WORM WORM


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

No calender Here and I sent mine when it was only 1 page of responses.


----------



## JPW77 (Jan 26, 2004)

Nothing here yet either and I was one of the first ones to see the thread and send an email...


----------



## bigchop (Nov 25, 2009)

email sent


----------



## tman704 (May 9, 2003)

Same here


----------



## ksbohunter2 (Nov 13, 2009)

Sent in just now, will look great hanging by workbench by my new Onza 3.


----------



## Dylanl (May 14, 2010)

I sent mine when there was just over a page and haven't got one yet either. Hopefully they start showing up this week.


----------



## hoyt75 (Sep 22, 2006)

just tried to send email and the address got kicked back....


----------



## AT News (Jun 5, 2009)

We've had 450 takers. We have 50 left.

AT News


----------



## KSNimrod (Dec 14, 2004)

Sent my e-mail! Thanks for the offer.


----------



## AT News (Jun 5, 2009)

We DO NOT sell any email addresses. You get a free calendar


----------



## tennbowhunter (Feb 26, 2009)

sent address


----------



## Atomic ShocKer (Feb 18, 2010)

I was the second to view the thread and sent my info and have no calendar yet. Hope they will send to Canada.


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

Come on man. When will it be here?

:banana: :blob1: :dancing: :banana: :blob1: :dancing:


----------



## Reeder_Axe6 (Dec 25, 2010)

sent again hope theres still some left!


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

Tribute2007 said:


> Has anyone recieved a calander yet? I requested one the first day they opened the thread and havent seen it.


nope


----------



## ja1960 (Nov 19, 2007)

sent


----------



## hutch80 (Sep 17, 2010)

The email comes back as failed/invalid. Is the email correct, did it work for anyone else?


----------



## JonathanGlass (Mar 1, 2009)

email sent, accidentally sent two since i forgot the shipping info on the first...


----------



## squid77 (Aug 12, 2009)

email sent, thanks


----------



## AT News (Jun 5, 2009)

Game over. They are all gone. We started shipping them yesterday so you should see them soon.

AT News


----------



## JPW77 (Jan 26, 2004)

Thanks for the update!!!


----------



## rdhj (Dec 29, 2010)

AT News said:


> We've had 450 takers. We have 50 left.
> 
> AT News


is there a way to check that we are on the list...my email server kept sending it back, so I had my sister do it and was wondering if I actually made the list


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

I just received my Martin Calender this morning. Thank You Martin Archery. :thumb:


----------



## sir buckwheat (Mar 21, 2007)

Got mine yesterday. Thanks Martin Archery! Its great!! BTW, if my wife asks I entered a drawing for a bow and got the consolation prize....


----------



## tman704 (May 9, 2003)

I was all excited, mine showed up today, went to open it up and ...empty envelope. It looks like the seal got stuck on the inside of the envelope and not the outside.


----------



## the-beagle (Nov 15, 2007)

*Got my calendar*

Thank you Martin. #1 all the way. Thank you Laura! Wow!


----------



## BlacktailBryan (Aug 12, 2010)

Got mine today! Thank you. Now, to see how the wife will like it..... Im thinking it wont go well!


----------



## Dylanl (May 14, 2010)

Got mine today, thanks!


----------



## onebadmutt (Feb 12, 2007)

Got mine today, thank you


----------



## meatmissle (Mar 13, 2009)

Sent mine!


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

Where's mine.....? Can't wait man!


----------



## blasterak (Aug 21, 2008)

Got mine the other day! Thank you!


----------



## Lost_Viking (Nov 7, 2005)

Sent


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Got my calendar on Sunday and I got it autographed from Laura already! :shade:


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

I haven't got mine. I bet some dirty old guys at customs has it.:set1_chores030:


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Got mine today. Thanks


----------



## 4TRACKS (Feb 21, 2007)

Ya, I was looking for this thread .
Wasnt sure if it was legid or not ?
I,m still waiting ???? LOL...


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

Get some, email sent


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

I got mine the other day a BIG Thank you to you guys!!!


----------



## Gander145 (Sep 27, 2007)

Sent. Thanks AT


----------



## MOA (Jan 22, 2011)

Havent got mine. I'm sad.


----------



## JPW77 (Jan 26, 2004)

Got mine this morning!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PLINKING.40 (Mar 4, 2010)

Mine showed up Sat. HubaHuba, the bikini shots..:tongue:


----------



## mymanjcd (Feb 8, 2011)

I never know what day it is and could use a calendar.


----------



## extreme (Mar 8, 2006)

got mine today,thank you...


----------



## Keesey (Oct 20, 2009)

Am I the only one who hasnt gotten theirs yet?


----------



## Olink (Jan 10, 2003)

Got mine today. Thanks Martin Archery! My cube at work is going to be a happier place tomorrow.


----------



## rdhj (Dec 29, 2010)

nope...still waiting on mine also...hope I'm getting one...maybe its in the mailbox now


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

mine sowed up yesterday. WOW, looks great!!!!
Thanks again!


----------



## NJScotty8 (Jun 12, 2005)

Got mine yesterday as well!!! Thanks again!


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

still waiting....


----------



## drm11900 (Dec 31, 2009)

Hmmm.....patiently waiting :ranger:


----------



## My2Sons (Jan 5, 2007)

Got mine. Thanks.


----------



## elkslayer4x5 (Sep 12, 2006)

Email sent, any left?


----------



## tjb50cal (Jul 5, 2010)

thanks martin , just got mine today


----------



## iammarty (Dec 29, 2010)

tjb50cal said:


> thanks martin , just got mine today


X2 - Thanks Martin!


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Never got mine


----------



## joennate (Oct 4, 2007)

i have not got mine. are there any left ?


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

joennate said:


> i have not got mine. are there any left ?


I haven't gotten mine yet either, i sent the e-mail with my address 3 weeks ago i think it was. :dontknow:


----------



## PennArcher88 (Feb 3, 2010)

I think im to late...


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

I FINALLY got my calendar yesterday. Thanks for sending it guys.


----------



## kermitg1 (Feb 21, 2003)

Got mine. Thanks Martin Archery!!!


----------



## Hoosierflogger (Jan 14, 2009)

Got my calendar on Friday.

Thank You!


----------



## bluelund79 (Aug 12, 2008)

Got mine in the mail yesterday! Thanks Martin, Laura, and AT!


----------



## frankensteel (Apr 5, 2006)

Got mine!!!
Laura's a "bow babe"
Hmmm....
I think I just coined a new phrase.


----------



## 57Jimmy (Feb 21, 2011)

email sent


----------



## Tribute2007 (Jan 30, 2007)

got mine a week ago friday.


----------



## bearcarnage (Jan 13, 2011)

Havent recieved mine yet either, e-mailed quite awhile back.....hope i get mine.


----------



## Keesey (Oct 20, 2009)

Got mine just the other day! its great!


----------



## BMAN007 (Dec 31, 2006)

juust sent email how long did it take to get your calendar?


----------



## Turkeyflacx2 (Mar 21, 2009)

I got mine Friday! Man o man is she hot!! Thanks Martin!


----------



## sapper1 (Oct 3, 2003)

E-mail sent I hope you have some left.


----------



## In-Hoc (Aug 20, 2005)

Just sent my e-mail and I hope some are left as well.


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

Got mine.

thanks,


----------



## chuckatuk (May 28, 2003)

Martin rocks.Thanks for the FREE calender.


----------



## 10PTREP (Apr 28, 2010)

email sent.


----------



## Hobbs34 (Jan 9, 2009)

E-mail sent Thanks!!


----------



## Mortyski (Jun 9, 2010)

I got mine sent to Canada...thanks Martin Archery


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Got mine today. Yeah!


----------



## bowhunter102 (Nov 21, 2008)

Sent


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

*Got mine today! Thank you Archery Talk, Martin Archery & Laura Francese!*


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Now if I can just get her to sign every page. :eyebrows:


----------



## fishx65 (Jan 15, 2008)

Got mine the other day. Thanks Martin! Nothing better then a little Eye-Candy for the huntclub wall!


----------



## Turkeyflacx2 (Mar 21, 2009)

They need to lock this thread as 500 was reached along time ago!


----------



## cobowhunter1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Thank You Great Calendar!! Got it today!!


----------



## Komi (Mar 1, 2007)

Still waitin.....


----------



## WheelArcher (Aug 4, 2005)

Email Sent...Hot Dog !!!


----------



## Martin Hunter (Mar 16, 2008)

Got mine this week. Thank You Martin


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

I would love to get mine someday. I sent the email about a month ago. Way before the promotion was over


----------



## Cornfed (Oct 15, 2002)

I know I was in on time but I never got one yet ????


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

Sent Email. 
Thanks


----------



## dhanames (Aug 30, 2010)

My calendar arrived today .. thank-you for a very nice calendar


----------



## Forcetowork (Nov 18, 2008)

Got mine today...Thanks!!!


----------



## JakeT (Jan 22, 2009)

Got mine a couple weeks ago. Thanks a million.


----------



## BuckmasterBen (Oct 22, 2010)

Recieved mine today, thanks Martin Archery!


----------



## Komi (Mar 1, 2007)

Recieved mine today all I can say is WOW:eek2::eek2::tongue::tongue:


----------



## Z-MAN (Jan 25, 2004)

Received my calender last week. Thanks Archery Talk and Martin Archery. Well done.


----------



## greenhorn2 (Mar 27, 2009)

*martin archery calender*

still waiten... it will look great right between my dream catcher and savanna


----------



## Clark (Jul 26, 2004)

Got mine thanks to Martin archery and AT


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Got my calendar today! Thank you so much Martin Archery and ArcheryTalk (and Laura)! I love the calendar! The offer was much appreciated.


----------



## showme (Jan 19, 2010)

Got it today. Thanks Martin!


----------



## drm11900 (Dec 31, 2009)

drm11900 said:


> Hmmm.....patiently waiting :ranger:


and still patiently waiting:exclaim: Good things come to those who wait.


----------



## hard nock life (May 9, 2010)

mine came today, thanks AT and Martin!


----------



## big buck3 (Mar 21, 2005)

oh damn! Just my luck. But I sent an email anyways with a hope and a prayer they calendar gods will grant me my wish.


----------



## rslscobra (Jan 23, 2006)

Received mine today! Thank You so much Martin Archery!


----------



## tretch (Nov 30, 2010)

still waiting on mine, maybe they don't send them up here to canada. lol


----------



## wicked251 (May 11, 2005)

Got It!!! Awesome calender, Thank you!


----------



## gharm63 (Aug 17, 2010)

Got mine today. Thank you


----------



## JOSEPH1 (Jun 30, 2006)

Got mine today, wow. Thanks


----------



## TargetShooter2 (Dec 10, 2010)

Cornfed said:


> I know I was in on time but I never got one yet ????


yep me too !!!


----------



## buck knife (Mar 1, 2004)

*calendar*

I got mine today,very nice calendar,thank you very much!


----------



## double o (Jul 12, 2008)

Got mine yesterday. Very nice!


----------



## WNYArrowSlinger (Jan 27, 2010)

Got mine Monday...Thank you!!


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

Wait for it...



Still waiting...


----------



## Illyan (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm waiting to...am i eligible??


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

Received mine Monday. Thank you very much.


----------



## boonie rat (Aug 16, 2005)

Got mine the other day, thank you, very nice........


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

Got mine today - thanks Martin!

Its already July here!


----------



## stillrunnin (Oct 6, 2009)

is it to late have not got mine yet


----------



## MBXXX (Feb 25, 2010)

Got mine...thanks Martin


----------



## MBXXX (Feb 25, 2010)

Atchison said:


> Got mine today - thanks Martin!
> 
> Its already July here!


 I'm def not complaining about March as much now.....:teeth:


----------

